# Contador up/down bcd 7 segmentos con salida a display



## diargi2004 (Dic 15, 2008)

Buen día.
Tengo una duda respecto a un circuito que debo realizar para Introducción a la Electrónica en la universidad.
Debo realizar un circuito Up/Down bcd 7 segmentos que me cuente de 1 a 15 y se devuelva y que me lo muestre en un display.
Hasta el momento estoy tratando de simularlo en un programa que se llama Proteus pero cuando lo hago simplemente me aparecen unos punticos rojos en algunos pines de los integrados y no se qué pasa. Me podrían ayudar mucho si me dicen que me falta ponerle al circuito para que me funcione en la simulación para luego llevarlo a la práctica y cómo hacer para que solo llegue hasta 15 y que el sepa cómo devolverse. Espero me puedan explicar de una forma no muy técnica pues apenas estoy empezando la carrera y mis conocimientos son mínimos.
Muchas gracias por lo que me puedan ayudar.
Hasta pronto


----------



## diargi2004 (Dic 15, 2008)

Acá adjunto lo que me aparece en el simulador cuando pongo a funcionar el circuito en modo real. Verán que algunos nodos aparecen azules y otros rojos. Pienso que los que aparecen en rojo es porque tienen algún error de conexión o los falta algo.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## marianicos13 (Dic 16, 2008)

ese mismo cirtuito tambien lo hice yo en una practica de la universidad, es simplemente un contador un un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos 7848 si recuerdo bien, mira no es por dudar del programa que utilizas, simplemente te aconsejo utilizar MultiSim 10 de Workbench es muy bueno en simulaciones digitales, ami me ayudo muchisimo en las practicas,no creo que tengas problema a utilizarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2008)

¿ Y las patas que faltan conectar del 7447 ?

Pata 5 "Ripple Blanking Input": +
Pata 3 "Lamp Test": +
Pata 4 "Input Blanking Input": +

Además. esto se trato aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/62083/


----------



## sergio8263 (Feb 22, 2009)

En el proteus, los puntos rojos indican que hay positivo de fuente o estado lógico "1", y los azules indican estado lógico "0".  es decir que si un led tiene un punto rojo en una de sus patas, significa que estaria encendido.  Es como si probaras con una sonda o punta lógica.


----------

